# Vehicle Missing from Partner App



## AkJones2007 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello,

I started driving for Uber a month ago in the "Greater Maine" area (Bangor/Bar Harbor). I started out using my 2006 Subaru Impreza which has since seized, and has been replaced with a 2016 Ford Fusion. I have been using the Fusion with a temporary registration, which I updated on Tuesday to a standard registration. I uploaded the documents yesterday morning, and by the afternoon the status was listed as "active" on the Uber web dashboard.

Last night, I was ready to go out and drive so I attempted to go online. I was prompted to upgrade to the latest version, and did of course. When I tried to go online after the update, my Fusion wasn't showing up in the available vehicle list. I tried to contact Uber support last night, and they said to try restarting my phone. This solution didn't work, so I replied to the e-mail telling them so, and if they had any other suggestions. I did not receive a reply. I made a few more attempts to get in touch with support, and was not successful until this afternoon, where I received an expanded form of the former advice, suggesting I try restarting my phone, signing in and out, uninstalling and reinstalling the app, resetting my network settings, and such. I tried all of these suggestions, multiple times with different combinations, and still no luck.

I haven't heard back from support, and was hoping that someone with a similar experience might have more suggestions.

For reference, I use an iPhone 6 with the latest version of iOS (8.4.1) on Verizon.

Let me know if you have any suggestions! Very frustrating....


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Docs disappeared on me a while back too (on Android version). Have you tried re-uploading the docs from your partner app again, and notify partner CSR?


----------



## AkJones2007 (Sep 11, 2015)

My docs didn't disappear. I can see them on Uber's web-based dashboard, and both the insurance and registration are marked as "active". My CSR that I was in contact with earlier even acknowledged that she could see the Fusion on her end. It just doesn't appear as a vehicle I can drive in the app.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't have iOS. But have you tried uninstalling the Partner app, reboot, re-install Partner app?

Sorry if I'm not much help because I'm unfamiliar with iOS. My 6yo knows more about iOS than I do.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Uninstall and reinstall the app.

Beyond that, you are at the mercy of your local staff.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Is the first vehicle showing online? Leave it there.

1. Sign on without going online to drive.

2. See the 3 horizontal lines in upper L corner? Click on them.

3. You now have your pic & a menu. Click on HELP.

4. Next pg -- click "vehicles" at bottom.

5. VEHICLES page -- Click "Add vehicle to my account" & follow directions.

This is what I would do if rebooting does not help.

JM2¢W


----------

